# 62 panther 3.



## ZE52414 (Nov 25, 2017)

My fun little project for now! Trying to collect all the right pieces if someone has them laying around let me know!  

It's cleaning up a lot better than I figured .


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks nice!


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 30, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 714672 View attachment 714673 My fun little project for now! Trying to collect all the right pieces if someone has them laying around let me know!
> 
> It's cleaning up a lot better than I figured .



I think these are the grips you need ? 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/1960s-NOS-Sc...349804?hash=item544fc1bd2c:g:wtsAAOSw2GlXH274


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2017)

KevinBrick said:


> I think these are the grips you need ?
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/1960s-NOS-Sc...349804?hash=item544fc1bd2c:g:wtsAAOSw2GlXH274




Yep, that's what it needs. Colored glitter grips weren't around in 62.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 1, 2017)

KevinBrick said:


> I think these are the grips you need ?
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/1960s-NOS-Sc...349804?hash=item544fc1bd2c:g:wtsAAOSw2GlXH274



I don't think I can invest much more into this thing. Maybe if a tank pops up!! Thanks for looking out


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 1, 2017)

KevinBrick said:


> I think these are the grips you need ?
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/1960s-NOS-Sc...349804?hash=item544fc1bd2c:g:wtsAAOSw2GlXH274



Price is a little steep but these grips are really hard to find.. you’ll be glad you did


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 1, 2017)

100$ for a set of grips for a middleweight is crazy expensive wouldn't you say??? 

aleady picked up the seat, pedals, rear reflector. Lol. 


KevinBrick said:


> Price is a little steep but these grips are really hard to find.. you’ll be glad you did


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 1, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> 100$ for a set of grips for a middleweight is crazy expensive wouldn't you say???
> 
> aleady picked up the seat, pedals, rear reflector. Lol.




I paid $150 for these from a fellow caber and havn’t Seen another pair even for sale in this condition.. Mine is 61.. A little different style.. They just made these grips for a couple years also..


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 1, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> 100$ for a set of grips for a middleweight is crazy expensive wouldn't you say???
> 
> aleady picked up the seat, pedals, rear reflector. Lol.[/QUOTE
> the red paint would wear off the Schwinn lettering  with regular use and then they just look like the plain white ones which are pretty common.. I’ve seen partially worn ones come up for sale for around $45 but not in red.. Only black..


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 1, 2017)

Dang that one is beautiful!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2017)

[QUOTE="KevinBrick, post: 814266, member: 68221

I paid $150 for these from a fellow caber and havn’t Seen another pair even for sale in this condition.. Mine is 61.. A little different style.. They just made these grips for a couple years also..[/QUOTE]

Those were used in 1959. The 60 and later models came with the recessed teardrop grips even though they are illustrated in the 60-61 catalogs. One of the reasons why they are rare and hard to find.


----------

